# Making an Apoxie Sculpt Mask



## MadCityHaunt (Mar 17, 2014)

Hey guys, just wanted to share a tutorial I did with an easy method for making your own masks.

If you have ever wanted to get into mask making but were overwhelmed by the thought of plaster molds and all the steps, this is a great place to start!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Great tutorial! I am a huge Apoxie Sculpt fan, I use it for everything. Question, did you have any problem with the dried Apoxie "popping" off the slick mask? I've heard it will not adhere properly in some instances, or if the mask flexes it will fail. I have not had that issue, but I haven't done a mask, either. Great design on the mask, BTW.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Really nice how-to. Have not used apoxie sculpt yet, but it is next on the list.


----------

